# Metal side skids for HSS1332



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Looking for a good set of metal side skids for my HSS1332. After doing some research it appears that the current Honda side skid part number is 76153-V41-000. This looks like a reversible skid.

Is this the correct OEM side skid for my blower? Is there a metal skid out there that would be preferable for my machine?

The reason I am looking for metal skids is that I tried plastic skids and didn't like them. They kept sliding up on the mounting bolts when I would go into scraper mode. I didn't notice this at first and wore down my scraper bar a good amount. When I tried to tighten them enough to prevent sliding, the washers dug into the plastic and deformed them. I'm thinking that metal skids would not have this issue.

Thank you very much. Tony


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

google armor skids and see if they make skids to fit.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For ArmorSkids it's the* PRO-HON-2425-C that has the** 2 3/8″ Slot Size for the Honda blowers.* 
*Price: $59.99*
*Shipping: $6.75*
*Total: $66.74 
*
*Here's the link: pro-hon-2425-c | Snow Blower Skids*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Armor skids is the way to go for sure.


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i made my own poly skids using an old cutting board, cheap as it comes.
i made sure bolts/washers dug in to the poly so it wouldnt slide on the hdpe, i can cut some slots into the poly if its an issue. i did invert the old steel skid to use as a back plate with the poly to keep it from sliding up. i'll see when winter comes. one cutting board gives u plenty of skids to test out.


----------

